# If I send an email into the hotline will my email address be sent to my HR ETL?



## anonymoustargetm (Apr 7, 2022)

I have written a lengthy email and I was curious before I hit send if my email address will be included in the email that is sent to my HR ETL via the Hotline?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 7, 2022)

anonymoustargetm said:


> I have written a lengthy email and I was curious before I hit send if my email address will be included in the email that is sent to my HR ETL via the Hotline?


In the interest of your job preservation, please do not contact the Hotline with _any _personally identifiable information.😁


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 7, 2022)

anonymoustargetm said:


> I have written a lengthy email and I was curious before I hit send if my email address will be included in the email that is sent to my HR ETL via the Hotline?


Hey friend, allow me to provide you with a completely un trackable email









						Create a free email account or choose a paid plan | Proton Mail
					

Proton Mail provides encrypted, secure email for over 70 million people and businesses. Free and paid plans available.




					protonmail.com
				




The key is,  do not use a email address that anyone would associate  with you. All your info on that account should be complete bullshit.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 7, 2022)

Of course it will be sent.  Seriously, you ask that question?  Say "print" and here goes your paper trail.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 7, 2022)

anonymoustargetm said:


> I have written a lengthy email and I was curious before I hit send if my email address will be included in the email that is sent to my HR ETL via the Hotline?


Yes.Make a fake email account.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 7, 2022)

It’s not supposed to, but yes you should assume that everyone will know who sent the email if you give any identifying information, whether it is your email address or if they can figure out who you are based on the specific details that you provided.


----------



## azure (Apr 7, 2022)

Whenever a report comes it tells the AP etl, store director and the ETL HR I believe. If it’s an ETL then I would guess just the store director, the district manager, HR BP and AP BP. From there unfortunately rumors happen which is how everyone figures out which is why you should stay anonymous.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 7, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Hey friend, allow me to provide you with a completely un trackable email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which then will be ignored as unverifiable.  Don’t you think integrity gets random generic complaints all the time? Will go right into the trash folder.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 7, 2022)

Here’s the thing about ethics calls.  9 times out of 10 they can’t do anything about it if you don’t give enough details to narrow down the situation.  If you narrow down the situation it’s usually pretty clear who did the calling.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2022)

You should talk to your etl hr, ap or sd first


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You should talk to your etl hr, ap or sd first


Agreed. Give them a chance up the store ladder, record their responses and response time, then go from there.


----------

